# Velez Malaga



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Could anyone give me some idea of what life is like living in Velez Malaga. I have googled in but I would like some nitty gritty. There seems to be an amazing number of reasonably priced houses for sale, so not sure if there is a mad exodus or just the usual numbers.
Thank you.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Velez is a thriving town with a lot of history. Both Velez and Torre del Mar have around 250,000 Spanish holiday-makers descend on them in July and August which make them both very busy and noisy. Some parts of Velez are noisy throughout the year. There is also an area prone to prostitutes and drug addicts and pushers which is close to the football stadium. Just to the north is the beautiful Lake Vinuela and several Natural Parks. Nerja, Frigiliana and La Herradura are to the east and Torre de Benagalbon, Rincon de la Victoria and Malaga to the west. We like Velez very much. Plenty of restaurants and shops and Torre is just 5 minutes away....


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There have been a lot of houses for sale for some time now, mostly Spanish owned. There are some ex-pats living there but not very may. It is really a Spanish place...


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Thrax and I certainly will keep away from the football stadium


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Justina said:


> Thanks Thrax and I certainly will keep away from the football stadium


They have a better rugby team than a soccer team, so you may not know it, they have two stadiums. I have a friend who plays Rugbt for Velez-Malaga


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Justina said:


> Could anyone give me some idea of what life is like living in Velez Malaga. I have googled in but I would like some nitty gritty. There seems to be an amazing number of reasonably priced houses for sale, so not sure if there is a mad exodus or just the usual numbers.
> Thank you.


I go to Velez-Malaga frequently. It's a busy little place, but Velez and Torre del Mar have almost merged into one large town these days. Velez itself is mainly the old town and high rise blocks of flats, but the surrounding area, it is a popular place for expats. As a town, I actually like Velez-Malaga, it has a local Market every Thursday. There are lovely villages within a driving time of 10 minutes. I live about 10 minutes from Velez and I live in a beautiful area.
Velez has a good hospital, The Hospital Comarcal (County Hospital). Between Velez and Torre del Mar it has a large shopping mall, there is a large supermarket, loads of restaurants and cinemas in the mall. The mall is called El Ingenio. Most of the car parking, the €1 euro charge is voluntary and the proceeds go to the disabled community. There is nothing wrong with Velez.


----------

